# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Nice Jimmy Ryan videos and write-up

## lukmanohnz

This popped up on the interwebs a few weeks ago, but I only saw it today.  Sorry if it was already linked to elsewhere:

http://bostonherald.com/entertainmen...ter_jimmy_ryan

----------


## Baboon

Yeah, that was the promo for his CD Release Party at the Lizard Lounge in Cambridge, MA, which I went to and had a really fine time. When Jimmy gets together with Duke Levine, it's magic. I've seen them many times. In fact, Jimmy is my mandolin teacher.

----------

lukmanohnz

----------

